# Ummm....no. Just no.



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Ok, a bit of a rant.

When I post something for sale on Facebook or Craigslist, I always find people annoying.

For instance:

1) Don't offer me 25% of my selling price at hundreds less the my listing price. If I was willing to take that little, I wouldn't have posted it at the price I did. I usually will respond with a simple "No" and nothing else. Also, don't tell me "that's all the money I have" because clearly you shouldn't be looking at stuff so far outside your price range.

2) Don't tell me you can buy it new for the same price I have it posted at and ask to negotiate. My response is always the same: "then why buy my used one? Just go buy it new." Of course their "I can buy it new at that price" is always crap and never actually true.

3) Don't ask me questions that I specifically already answered in my posting you clearly did not bother to read. My response is always the same: "please read my post for the answer to this and other questions you probably will have".

I just always find people annoying. LOL


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> Ok, a bit of a rant.
> 
> When I post something for sale on Facebook or Craigslist, I always find people annoying.
> 
> ...


Facebook marketplace leads to some interesting adventures in human behavior. My SO and I spend all kinds of time laughing about the crazy stuff that we see on there. I definitely feel you on the points you btw.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a another thread on this topic.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> 1) Don't offer me 25% of my selling price at hundreds less the my listing price. If I was willing to take that little, I wouldn't have posted it at the price I did. I usually will respond with a simple "No" and nothing else. Also, don't tell me "that's all the money I have" because clearly you shouldn't be looking at stuff so far outside your price range.


Years ago I sold a small wooden desk on Craigslist for $15 to a woman who arranged to pick it up. I was moving out of an apartment and had to get rid of several pieces of furniture, so the woman was getting a good deal. When it came time to pick it up, though, she asked if I would take $10 for the desk. I said yes just because I didn't want the hassle of finding another buyer, but later it kind of bothered me on principle that she would try to drive down the price on an item which was already pretty darn low.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Phids said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Don't offer me 25% of my selling price at hundreds less the my listing price. If I was willing to take that little, I wouldn't have posted it at the price I did. I usually will respond with a simple "No" and nothing else. Also, don't tell me "that's all the money I have" because clearly you shouldn't be looking at stuff so far outside your price range.
> ...


Exactly!!!! Just pay the silly $15.


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Exactly why I never use Craigslist. Tried it a couple of times. It sucks.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

tommyboy said:


> Exactly why I never use Craigslist. Tried it a couple of times. It sucks.


Well, it can actually work in certain circumstances. I have sold two cars that I owned on Craigslist, including one for $7k that a Honda dealer had offered me $3500 for.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Phids said:


> tommyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly why I never use Craigslist. Tried it a couple of times. It sucks.
> ...


I think it depends on the people you end up dealing with - it can be a great experience or a crappy one. I've had both good and bad on CL.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

This is one of the reasons I just donate things, I really can't deal with those people.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Remember the movie A Christmas Story? (Who doesn't....) The father, negotiating the Christmas tree..... :lol:

Some people MUST feel like they are getting the best deal possible. If they are buying a new house/car, or a new napkin holder for the kitchen table. And while that's ok - some take it to far. They have no understanding of win-win negotiating. It must be all or nothing in their favor. They'll pull every emotional string/trick to get it too. And they rationalize it by saying it's "just business" when its really a rather unpleasant narcissistic personality trait that feeds on the power trip. I'm not talking about asking for a better deal up front (although if it's on items that are less than xx dollars, ... really...?) , I'm talking about the ones that offer less than the agreed/listed price AFTER they show up or worse yet, want to haggle after they have you invested by loading up the item and meeting them somewhere.

It's not just buyers either, I HATE "secret pricing" games too. List a $10k car for $15k (or more...) just to see if someone will bite. If they get called out on it (as Facebook allows comments on listings) then they respond with, "make an offer". Just feels like a waste of time.

Y'all might have touched a nerve with this one.... :lol:


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

i've bought and sold on both platforms. I don't really have an issue. I've encountered sellers and buyers who were a little less than reasonable. I don't really entertain the low ballers, but I don't really get them either. When i'm selling something it's because I want to sell it, not squeeze every last penny out of it I can and priced accordingly. Most things if used i'm a 50% guy and it goes down from there, buying or selling. Big dollar items are a bit different like cars and boats, other motorized toys but those if everything is in decent shape I stick fairly close to published values in selling and offers.

If someone is offended if I offer substantially less on a 25 year old boat with a tired engine than the 10K over NADA they're looking for, i'm sorry if that makes you think i'm being unreasonable 

I recently bought a lawn aerator, a couple years ago for 650 bucks. No negotiation really. I did sell it for slightly more in about 2 weeks, again no negotiation from a commercial landscaper. It was old and used, but worked. I see the same thing fairly regularly on Marketplace for 1500-2500 bucks. Considering they haven't made this model in quite some time and they're just as used with numbers painted on them that show they were likely bought at auction after years of commercial use and show the wear and I kind of chuckle at their asking prices.

as for selling, if someone has a question, I answer it.

But there are all sorts of sellers and buyers. Some sell stuff just to see how much they can get. I'm not like that, if i'm selling its because I don't want it anymore or don't want it in the house or garage. I don't want it sitting around for a couple extra weeks to try and squeeze more out of it. It's just more emails, messages, phone calls, questions and hassle.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

wiread said:


> .... It's just more emails, messages, phone calls, questions and hassle.


Right? There's a price on my time and sanity too.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

wiread said:


> i've bought and sold on both platforms. I don't really have an issue. I've encountered sellers and buyers who were a little less than reasonable. I don't really entertain the low ballers, but I don't really get them either. When i'm selling something it's because I want to sell it, not squeeze every last penny out of it I can and priced accordingly. Most things if used i'm a 50% guy and it goes down from there, buying or selling. Big dollar items are a bit different like cars and boats, other motorized toys but those if everything is in decent shape I stick fairly close to published values in selling and offers.
> 
> If someone is offended if I offer substantially less on a 25 year old boat with a tired engine than the 10K over NADA they're looking for, i'm sorry if that makes you think i'm being unreasonable
> 
> ...


All good points. I also think a lot of the low ballers are people just playing games. There has been many a time I accept their offer only to never hear from them again.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Selling on Craigslist is terrible. And basically dead around here. I don't use FB so I just put stuff on the curb or give it away to friends. It's even difficult to give away free stuff on CL.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

@DFW_Zoysia is right about people being annoying!!! However, I love Craigslist and Marketplace for buying things! Most people are consumers and have no idea how to write an ad description or take flattering photos. Where else are you going to find an Andersons spreader (used one time for $100) because the seller didn't show the brand in the ad or photo? Also, where can you find a Hudson Star for $150 because the seller doesn't know the brand or how to take a photo of the mower? So, he called it a, "Putting greens mechanical mower". :lol:





Granted, you are going to get a lot of low ballers, flakes, and people in general who lack communication skills when you go to sell things. However, you just have to have your strategy and hold your line without letting emotions get in the way. It's the same when buying/selling a house or trading-in a car. Sometimes, you have to walk away from the deal if the terms aren't favorable to you.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Is this still available?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> Is this still available?


Not the spreader. It's frame was removed and placed on this rusted out spreader.


Then, I replaced some parts and sold it for $350.



Then, I bought a stainless steel frame for the original spreader.



$(100.00) Black Enamel Spreader (Grand Lake) 
$(20.00) Black Enamel Spreader (Storage Unit) 
$(120.50) Deflector & Parts 
$(273.40) Stainless Steel Frame & Parts 
$(13.35) Hardware 
$350.00 Sale of Black Enamel Spreader from Storage Unit

*$(177.25) * Total cost of my AccuPro SR 2000 :rofl:


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

So an update on this.

So I put an item for sale on FB MP and a guy sends me a low ball offer. I respond "no thank you".

He responds with this long response and says "equipment looses xx% as soon as it is started the first time". Now, being the hard core believe in supply and demand, and that the market sets the price, not some putz on FB, and feeling kinda cheeky, I responded "99% of people make up stats". And them blocked him. LOL

Then he messages me from another account telling me how he's been in the industry for 6 years, and how he owes a different company's version of what I am selling (who cares??), and he knows prices, and I'll never get over $xxx dollars and he "guarantees that".

I simply responded with the truth - "thank you, but I just sold it at full price". And blocked him again.

I know, I know, I could have just ignored him, but what kind of person has that much energy to waste on prowling used items for sale just to create drama?? Geeeez.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Lawn Noob said:


>


I actually sold my 3 year old car recently back to the dealer for exactly what I paid for it new 3 years ago. LOL.


----------

